# Hiking weekdays in Los Angeles



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello all,

I'm not working these days and like to go on hikes in the LA area, especially in the Angeles National Forest. I would like to meet whoever is interested in doing these easy to moderate hikes with me. Ideally, I'd like to go on weekday mornings through afternoons. 

Let me know by posting here and PM-ing me. I'm ready to hike any weekday starting Wed. May 16.

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Demian


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if you ever set something up for a weekend in june or july, i'll join you


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I was up in the mountains on Thursday, and went for a short hike today. Come on LA people, lets go hiking. It's great exercise and relaxation at the same time. I like getting away from the millions of people down in the city, but I'd also like to help my SA and meet some similar people who like nature and walking.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm very interested.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

hiking sounds like fun though i've never tried it

for me anytime is fine before june 4th


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow early in the morning. PM me if interested.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I won't be able to make it for two reasons. First my dad is using my car to get to work because his car does not have Air Con anymore. And I'm not driving with AC that far. Also his car in general is falling apart. It has stalled before and I would not like that to happen on the freeway. Second, I have a therapist appointment at 1:00PM.

So yep, another time.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the interest Louis. I went out by myself today. It was a beautiful, but a little windy, day in the mountains. Did about 6-7 miles to a peak named Mt. Islip.

I'll post here again before the next one.

Hope there are more of you interested.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going again tomorrow(Wednesday) morning. Anyone interested? PM me and we'll work out the details.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Another solo hike today. Another beautiful day in the mountains. I love the peace and quiet up there. Hiked up to a peak over 6000' above sea level. I'm getting in better shape with all these hikes.

One person has PM-ed so far and I'm still waiting to get more interest from all of you SoCal SAers.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I might have went... If I had more notice! Hah. 

Maybe set it up in a few weeks so more people can join?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey I may be interested as well. Where is this at? And will we have to use ropes? I hope the incline isn't too steep.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Wanted to revive this thread. Anyone free at all on some weekdays? Would you be interested in doing a hike in the hills? Let me know and we can set something up. You can PM if you'd like.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

I should be able to make it one of these weekdays. Where would we hike?


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I need some sun this winter. If you guys are serious I'll fly out to hike with you. Maybe we can set somethng up later in the season.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

We could hike up in the Angeles National Forest. Let me know a few days in advance which day is good for you, Spes, and we can set something up.

And Calm, you'd seriously fly out to LA for a hike? If you're coming out here, let me know and we can set it up.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I could go on early thursday or the weekend.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I definitely would. Skybus Airlines out of columbus has fares as low as $10 yeah, 10 bucks. I love that area and would like to learn more about it kinda know my way around.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

angeles forest is the one on Santa Anita in Arcadia ? if we are talking about the same hiking place, I got to Mt Zion. that was the farthest i have hiked there. it was so dead quiet up there. and no echo! my next goal is mt wilson


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

important!! i went to go hiking at the mountain in Arcadia with my cousins and found that the gate waas closed due to fire! i dont think there was fire. it is just a precaution. it probably has something to do with that recent fire breakout at Malibu.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry haven't been able to keep up here. How about sometime during the week of the 10th or the week of the 17th of December?


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

The week of the 10th is good. The 10th(Monday) or the 13th(Thursday) are preferable for me. We'll iron out the details by the end of next week.


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm planning on a short hike on Thursday morning in the Angeles National Forest. Our meeting point will be on Angeles Crest Highway just off the 210 freeway. We can meet between 8 and 9:30am. I'm flexible. We'll do an easy to moderate hike, up to 4 or 5 miles max, so we'll be done by early afternoon.

PM me by Wednesday, Dec. 12 if you're interested.


----------



## demoneyeskyo (Oct 23, 2006)

i have a final exam on friday. but if I didnt I would vouch for a super intense hike, like at least double the distance you suggested


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Resurrection of this thread?

Anyone for hiking on a weekday? We'll meet before noon and enjoy nature for a couple of hours. Respond so we can work out the details.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Knott's Berry Farm, anyone? viewtopic.php?f=21&t=76142


----------

